# High nitrites!!



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok....I have done 40-50% water changes every day for a week....added back PRIME,salt,and lil bacteria w/ every change! Only a slight change in Nitrites.....still high!! What to do now?????


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Your tank is not cycled.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

K........so do I continue to do the same water changes until it is or cease and lt go on its own????!!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You need to get the nitrites under 1ppm if you have fish in the tank. Change a higher percent of water each time. Up to 90% as long as you match temp and pH exactly.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok.....just did exactly that....wow....so many diff opions one way or another on this issue,LOL! Im trying though.....so,ya think same amount every day until things zero out? Then just weekly 20% and PRIME plus bacteria,right? Sorry for continued questions.....just worried and new to all this....thanks!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty easy actually. Test daily, if ammonia or nitrites are approaching 1ppm, you need a water change. Use a quality dechlorinator during water changes that detoxifies ammonia and nitrite such as Seachem Prime. Eventually the bacteria will re-establish themselves in sufficient numbers.
What 'bacteria' are you adding?


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Right now I have SPECIAL BLEND....by Microbe-Lift


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

I did 80-90% today and added all needed back...


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

40-50% just wasnt doing it at all....all fish ok for now,eating....lost 3 in past week though...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Once your tank is cycled, plan on doing at least 50% weekly (not 20% as mentioned above).


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

K...thanks! I got two pieces of driftwood w/ established plants in them....thought it would help deplete and keep nitrites at a constant level?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Plants will consume nitrates but not nitrites. (Also ammonia, but you are past that.)

Even with low nitrates you should plan on changing at least 50% weekly...nitrates are just an indicator and there are other things in the water you want to get rid of on a regular basis.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks to ALL who helped! All water levels are great!! *** figuring out I should have done alot more research on my own accord before getting all these fish,LOL! Anyway,too late at this point.....have everyone happy and healthy!! So.....NOW......I learn that I have fish in my tank that may not get along so well at some point? But for now everyone does fine w/ one another......here is the list(due to ignorance,sorry....show me mercy,LOL) :

4 Tropheus Moori
1 Cherry Red Zebra(male)
1 Tomato Hap(male)
1 German Red Peacock(male)
1 Firemouth(male)
1 jewel(male)
1 Convict(female)
1 Electric Yellow(male)


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

i was planning on getting a second tank in a few months or so and then place all Moori in one tank and all others in second?!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the existing and new planned tank? Are you shooting for all-male?

You have mixed Tang with mbuna with peacocks with Victorians with a bunch of fish from other continents or other parts of continents (firemouth, jewel and convict).

I think the females (tropheus and convict) are in danger, I'd remove them.

I'd take out the zebra...too aggressive. The rest, who knows, maybe. I'm not familiar with the firemouth so someone else may chime in but I think people have had a single jewel work.

Regarding tropheus I think you want a much bigger group in a species tank that is 48" x 18" or larger.


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

They are all in 55 gal right now w/ two 350 Whisper.....none of the fish pay any attention to the mooris at all....they all just hang together for now...LOL.....and I was planning on putting about 12-15 moori in new tank.....


----------



## soulsurf72 (Dec 5, 2012)

They are all still pretty small....one inch to two


----------

